

Running Secure Server Software on Insecure Hardware Without Parachute - moonboots
http://www.slideshare.net/cloudflare/running-secure-server-sw-on-insecure-hw-without-parachute

======
geal
This is a really interesting perspective. THe most important secret you have
to manage is often the private key used for TLS, but in usual architectures,
it must be present on all of your front servers.

This is a good way to compartmentalize the system, for a very small cost in
performance.

------
atoponce
I can't read a single word on that slide. Someone have the text?

~~~
andor
PDF:
[http://www.rsaconference.com/writable/presentations/file_upl...](http://www.rsaconference.com/writable/presentations/file_upload/stu-m06b-running-
secure-server-software-on-insecure-hardware-without-a-parachute.pdf)

Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd5S0_93n9o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd5S0_93n9o)

